# Hi



## kewlsurfr (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi, I'd like to remain anonymous. Joined this forum to post about my married life and to seek advise as to what is the best way out


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome. Sorry about your marriage. What is going on?


----------



## GodInyou (Oct 9, 2019)

Yeah man what happened?


----------

